# Conor McGregor's Takedown Defense



## TMA17 (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Headhunter (Jun 13, 2018)

He got wrecked by Chad mendes with takedowns and that was a mendes who took the fight on short notice he was dominating until he went for a silly submission and gave up the good position he had because he was trying to rush the finish because he was out of shape.

Mcgregors 2 main weaknesses is his bjj defence and his cardio. All of his mma losses have been by submission and he struggled in both Diaz fights and the mayweather con match because his cardio is awful


----------

